

Warren Buffett, hypocrite - denzil_correa
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinion/editorials/warren_buffett_hypocrite_E3BsmJmeQVE38q2Woq9yjJ#ixzz1WRoIlYSf

======
pktm
I'm not convinced that, in his role as BH's CEO, stalling on paying BH's taxes
makes him a hypocrite vice wanting to pay more personally.

As a CEO, his goals and responsibilities are almost certain to be different
(and/or opposed) to his goals for himself.

And in the end, is this not just a base tu quoque fallacy? (His argument about
the wealthy is false because he himself...)

